# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  أحكام محكمة النقض - الإثبات (إعتراف)4

## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 29282 لسنة 59 ق ، جلسة1 -1-1991
الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
 (8)  إثبات " إعتراف  "" بوجه عام "  
- حق محكمة الموضوع فى الأخذ بأقوال متهم على آخر ولو ورد فى محضر الشرطة وإن عدل عنها 
القاعدة
8- من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تأخذ بأقوال متهم على متهم آخر و لو كانت واردة فى محضر الشرطة متى إطمأنت إلى صدقها و مطابقتها للواقع و لو عدل عنها فى مراحل التحقيق الأخرى . 


"سنة المكتب الفنى "  42" رقم الصفحة -9-  قاعدة رقم -2-

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 3006 لسنة 62 ق، 23 -1-1994

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
 (7) إثبات  " إعتراف    " محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها فى تقدير الإعتراف "
- الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال لمحكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها فى الاثبات .

(9) إثبات  " إعتراف " " شهود " – إكراه  "
- طول أمد استجواب الطاعن أو الشهود لا يعد أكراها حد ذلك ؟
القاعدة:
    7- من المقرر أن الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية عنصر من عناصر الاستدلال التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير قيمتها فى الاثبات. 

    9- لما كان طول أمد استجواب الطاعن أو سؤال الشهود المذكورين ليلاً واستغرق ذلك لساعات طويلة متصلة لا إكراهاً مادام لم يستطل الى المتهم أو الشهود بالأذى مادياً أو معنوى اذ مجرد طول هذه الإجراءات لا يعد من الإكراه المبطل للاعتراف أو أقوال الشهود لا معنى ولا حكماً ما لم تستخلص المحكمة من ظروف الدعوى وملابستها تأثر إرادة المتهم أو الشهود من ذلك ومرجع الأمر فى ذلك لمحكمة الموضوع، ولما كانت المحكمة قد استخلصت سلامة أقوال الطاعن التى اعتدت بها وأقوال الشهود فإن النعى على الحكم فى هذا الخصوص يكون غير سديد. 

                       " سنة المكتب الفنى " 45 " رقم الصفحة - 137 - قاعدة رقم - 21 -

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 32586   لسنة 68 ق جلسة  4 - 1-2000

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
(4) - إثبات (اعتراف).(شهود).
 -للمحكمة ان تحيل فى بيان مضمون اعتراف المتهم الى اقوال احد الشهود . ما دامت اقوال متفقة مع ما استند اليه الحكم منها

(5)- إثبات (اعتراف).محكمة الموضوع.   
-الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال . تقدير صحته وقيمته فى الاثبات . موضوعى . حق المحكمة فى الاخذ باعتراف المتهم فى حق نفسه فى اى دور من ادوار التحقيق وان عدل عنه بعد ذلك متى اطمانت اليه .

القاعدة
4-  من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تحيل في بيان مضمون اعتراف متهم على ما حصلته من أقوال أحد الشهود ما دامت أقواله متفقة مع ما استند إليه الحكم منها - كما هو الحال في الدعوى المعروضة - فإن ما أورده الحكم بالنسبة لاعتراف المتهم يحقق مراد الشارع الذي استوجبه في المادة 310 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من دعوى مؤدى الأدلة التي يستند إليها الحكم الصادر بالإدانة.

5- الاعتراف في المسائل الجنائية عنصر من عناصر الإثبات التي تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية في تقدير صحتها وقيمتها في الإثبات، وأن سلطتها مطلقة في الأخذ باعتراف المتهم في حق نفسه في أي دور من أدوار التحقيق وإن عدل عنه بعد ذلك، متى اطمأنت إلى صحته ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع.

" سنة المكتب الفنى "  51   " رقم الصفحة - 38 -  قاعدة رقم –  4 -  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 3271 لسنة 62 ق، 24-1-1994

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :


(4)  إثبات " إعتراف  "- إكراه - قبض 
- الدفع ببطلان القبض وببطلان الاعتراف . عدم جواز اثارتها لآول مرة أمام النقض . علة ذلك ؟
 النعى على المحكمة قعودها عن الرد عن دفاع لم يثر أمامها . غير مقبول .



القاعدة:
4- من المقرر أنه لا يجوز إثارة الدفع ببطلان القبض وببطلان الاعتراف أمام محكمة النقض ـ ما دامت مدونات الحكم ـ لا تحمل مقوماته ـ لأنه من الفوع القانونية التى تختلط بالواقع وتقتضى تحقيقاً موضوعياً ينأى عن وظيفة هذه المحكمة ومن ثم فلا يقبل من الطاعنين من بعد النعى على المحكمة قعودها عن الرد عن دفاع لم يثر أمامها و لا يقبل منها التحدى بذلك لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض. 


" سنة المكتب الفنى " 45 " رقم الصفحة - 151 – قاعدة رقم -  -    "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 348 لسنة 60 ق ، جلسة 11-4-1991

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
 (5)  إثبات " إعتراف " 
- جواز الأخذ بالاعتراف وحده دليلا : ولو مع بطلان القبض والتفتيش تقدير قيمة الاعتراف واستقلاله عن الأجراء الباطل . موضوعى . سلطة محكمة الموضوع فى الأخذ باعتراف المتهم فى أى دور من أدوار التحقيق وان عدل عنه بعد ذلك .


 (6)  إثبات  " إعتراف "
-   

القاعدة:
5- من المقرر أنه من الجائز أن يكون الاعتراف وحده دليلاً تأخذ به المحكمة و لو مع بطلان القبض و التفتيش .  

6- من المقرر أن تقدير قيمة الاعتراف الذى يصدر من المتهم على أثر إجراء باطل و تحديد مدى صلة هذا الإعتراف بهذا الإجراء و ما ينتج عنه من شئون محكمة الموضوع تقدره حسبما يتكشف لها من ظروف الدعوى ، بحيث إذا قدرت أن هذه الأقوال صدرت منه صحيحة غير متأثر فيها بهذا الإجراء جاز لها الأخذ بها ، كما أن لها سلطة مطلقة فى الأخذ باعتراف المتهم فى أى دور من أدوار التحقيق و إن عدل عنه بعد ذلك ، و متى أطمأنت إلى سلامة الدليل المستمد من الاعتراف فإن مفاد ذلك أنها أطرحت جميع الاعتبارات التى ساقها الدفاع لحملها على عدم الأخذ به . 

"سنة المكتب الفنى " 42 " رقم الصفحة - 619 - قاعدة رقم  -  91-

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 3717   لسنة 65 ق جلسة   1- 2-1999

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

 (8)    إثبات " إعتراف " 
- لمحكمة الموضوع تجزئة الاعتراف والأخذ منه بما تطمئن إليه وإطراح ما عداه .
(9)    إثبات " إعتراف
-للمحكمة الأخذ بأقوال متهم فى حق نفسه وفى حق غيره من المتهمين . مادامت إطمأنت إليها . الجدل الموضوعى فى تقدير الدليل . غير جائز أمام النقض .


القاعدة
8-    لمحكمة الموضوع تجزئة الدليل - ولو كان اعترافا - والأخذ منه بما تطمئن إليه وإطراح ما عداه.

9-لمحكمة الموضوع أن تأخذ بأقوال متهم في حق نفسه وفى حق غيره من المتهمين وإن عدل عنها بعد ذلك ما دامت قد أطمأنت إليها , وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد حصل من اعتراف المتهم الأول في محضر جمع الاستدلالات وفى تحقيق النيابة العامة مقارفة الطاعنين للأفعال التي دانهما بارتكابها فإن ما يثيرانه من أن الحكم أعرض عن عدول المتهم المذكور عن تلك الأقوال ينحل إلى جدول موضوعي حول سلطة محكمة الموضوع في تقدير الأدلة القائمة في الدعوى مما لا شأن لمحكمة النقض به .

" سنة المكتب الفنى "  50   " رقم الصفحة -  84 -  قاعدة رقم –   17-

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 3838 لسنة 62 ق، جلسة 6 -2-1994

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
(6)  إثبات " إعتراف "
- الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال لمحكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها . 
اثاره الطاعن ترك الاكراه اصابات أثبتت بمحضر الاستدلالات لاول مرة أمام النقض.غير جائز.

القاعدة:
6- من المقرر أن الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية عنصر من عناصر الاستدلال التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها وقيمتها فى الإثبات، ولما كانت المحكمة قد اطرحت دفاع المحكوم عليه الأول ببطلانه اعترافه للإكراه لخلو 	الأوراق من دليل على صحته، واستخلصت سلامة اعترافه، فإن منعى الطاعن على الحكم فى هذا الخصوص يكون غير سديد، ولا يقدح فى ذلك، ما قرره الطاعن فى أسباب طعنه من أن الإكراه قد ترك بالمحكوم عليه الأول وإصابات أثبت بمحضر الاستلالات، ذلك بأنه لم يثر فى هذه الواقعة أمام محكمة الموضوع لتقول كلمتها فى الصلة بين الاعتراف وبين تلك الإصابات المقول بها، بما لا يجوز للطاعن أن يثيرها أول مرة أمام محكمة النقض. 


سنة المكتب الفنى " 45" رقم الصفحة - 221 – قاعدة رقم -33  - "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 4100 لسنه 61 ق ، جلسة -211-1992

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

 (4) إثبات " إعتراف " 
-حق المحكمة فى الأخذ بإعتراف المتهم فى حق مفسه وعلى غيره من المتهمين فى أى دور من أدوار التحقيق ولو عدل عنها – علة ذلك ؟

(5) إثبات " إعتراف " 
-تقدير صحة الإعتراف  وقيمته فى الإثبات وصدوره إختياريا من عدمه - موضوعى

القاعدة:
4- من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع سلطة مطلقة فى الأخذ باعتراف المتهم فى حق نفسه وعلى غيره من المتهمين فى أى دور من أدوار التحقيق ولو عدل عنه بعد ذلك متى أطمأنت إلى صحته ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع . 

5- لمحكمة الموضوع أن تقدر عدم صحة ما يدعيه الطاعن من أن الاعتراف المعزو إليه قد إنتزع منه بطريق الاكراه بغير معقب ما دامت تقيم تقديرها على أسباب سائغة . 

"  "سنة المكتب الفنى "43  " رقم الصفحة -   957  - قاعدة رقم -  149   - "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 4190 لسنة 62ق، جلسة 8-2-1994

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
(1)   قتل عمد – إثبات " اعتراف "
- تقدير صحة الاعتراف وقيمته فى الإثبات وصدوره اختيارا موضوعي .


القاعدة:
1- من المقرر أن الاعتراف فى المواد الجنائية هو من العناصر التى تمتلك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها وقيمتها فى الإثبات فلها بهذه المثابة أن تقرر عدم صحته ما يدعيه المتهم من أن الاعتراف المعزو إليه أو إلى غيره من المتهمين قد انتزع منه بطريق الإكراه بغير معقب عليها ما دامت تقييم تقديرها على أسباب سائغة - كما هو الحال فى الدعوى المطروح فإن تعييب الحكم فى هذا الخصوص يكون فى غير محله. 

"سنة المكتب الفنى "  45" رقم الصفحة - 232 –قاعدة رقم -35- "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 554 لسنة 60 ق ، جلسة 2-5-1991

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
(1)  إثبات " إعتراف " شهود" " دفاع – الإخلال بحق الدفاع -0 مايوفره "
- اعتبار متهم شاهدا على متهمين آخرين يتحقق به التعارض بين مصالحهم بما يستلزم فصل دفاعه عنهما . السماح لمحام واحد بالمرافعة عنهم . جميعا . إخلال بحق الدفاع

القاعدة

  1- لما كان يبين من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة أن محامياً واحداً تولى الدفاع عن الطاعنين الثلاثة ، كما يتضح من الحكم المطعون فيه أنه أعتمد فى قضائه بإدانتهم على اعتراف الطاعن الثالث بارتكابه الحادث مع الطاعنين الأول و الثاني اللذين التزاما جانب الإنكار ، مما مؤداه أن الحكم أعتبر الطاعن الثالث شاهد إثبات ضد الطاعنين الآخرين و هو ما يتحقق به التعارض بين مصالحهم و يستلزم فصل دفاع الطاعن الثالث عن دفاع الطاعنين الأول و الثانى . لما كان ذلك ، و كانت المحكمة قد سمحت لمحام واحد بالمرافعة عنهم جميعاً على الرغم من قيام هذا التعارض فإنها بذلك تكون قد أخلت بحق الدفاع . مما يعيب إجراءات المحاكمة و يوجب نقض الحكم المطعون فيه و الإعادة . 
"سنة المكتب الفنى "  " رقم الصفحة - 719 – قاعدة رقم  -103- "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 5554 لسنه 59 ق ن جلسة 21-5-1992 

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
(2) إثبات " إعتراف ". 
- الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال لمحكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها وقيمتها فى الاثبات .

القاعدة:
2- الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها وقيمتها فى الإثبات فلها تقدير عدم صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن اعترافه كان نتيجة إكراه بغير معقب عليها .  

"  "سنة المكتب الفنى "43  " رقم الصفحة - 527- قاعدة رقم -  78 - "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 557 لسنة 60 ق ، جلسة 21-5-1991

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
(6) إثبات " اعتراف ".
- الاعتراف في المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال. تقدير صحته وقيمته في الاثبات موضوعي .
حق المحكمة الأخذ بالإعتراف الصادر  من المتهم فى أى دور من أدوار التحقيق وإن عدل عنه – متى إطمأنت إليه 
إثارة الدفع ببطلان الاعتراف  لأول مرة أمام النقض – غير مقبول 

القاعدة:
6- لما كان ذلك و كان من المقرر أن الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية عنصر من عناصر الاستدلال التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها و قيمتها فى الإثبات و لها فى سبيل ذلك أن تأخذ بإعتراف المتهم فى أى دور من أدوار التحقيق متى إطمأنت إلى صحته و مطابقته للواقع و إن عدل عنه فى مراحل أخرى و إذ كان البين من مطالعة محضر جلسة المحاكمة أن المدافع عن الطاعن لم يدفع ببطلان الإعتراف الصادر منه فلا يقبل منه إثارة ذلك لأول مرة لدى محكمة النقض . 
"  "سنة المكتب الفنى "42  " رقم الصفحة -  851   - قاعدة رقم -   118   - "

----------


## hazem mohamed

طعن رقم 10143 لسة 64 قضائية جلسة 21-4-1996

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(3)  إثبات " إعتراف "
-  تقدير صحة الإعتارف  وقيمته فى الإثبات  وعدم صحة الإدعاء بأنه وليد إكراه موضوعى . متى أقيم على أسباب سائغة .


القاعدة:
3 -من المقرر أن الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها وقيمتها فى الإثبات فلها تقدير عدم صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن الاعتراف المعزو إليه انتزع منه بطريق الإكراه بغير معقب عليها مادامت تقيمه على أسباب سائغة ، وكانت المحكمة قد خلصت فى استدلال سائغ إلى أن الاعتراف سليم مما يشوبه وإلى صدوره عن المتهمين الثاني والثالث اختياراً فإنه لا يجوز مجادلتها فى ذلك .


" سنة المكتب الفنى " 47 " رقم الصفحة - 556 -   قاعدة رقم -  78   -

----------


## hazem mohamed

طعن رقم 15943 لسنة 63 قضائية جلسة 1995-11-16

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

 (7)   إثبات " إعتراف "

(8)  إثبات " إعتراف "
- حق محكمة النقض في نقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم من تلقاء نفسها إذا تبين أنه مبنى على مخالفة القانون أو خطأ في تطبيقه أو تأويله . أساس ذلك .

القاعدة:
7-من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع سلطة مطلقة فى الأخذ باعتراف المتهم فى أى دور من أدوار التحقيق وغن عدل عنه بعد ذلك متى إطمأنت إلى صحته ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع .


8-من المقرر أنه لمحكمة الموضوع دون غيرها البحث فى صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن الاعتراف المعزو إليه قد إنتزع منه بطريق الاكراه ، ومتى تحققت من أن الاعتراف سليم مما يشوبه وإطمأنت إليه كان لها أن تأخذ به بلا معقب عليها .


" سنة المكتب الفنى "  46" رقم الصفحة -  1203- قاعدة رقم – 181-  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

طعن رقم 20942 لسنة 64 قضائية جلسة 10-10-1996

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(6)  إثبات " إعتراف "
- تقدير صحة الاعتراف وقيمته في الإثبات . موضوعي . 
تقدير صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن الاعتراف المعزو إليه انتزع منه بطريق الإكراه أو صدوره إثر إجراء باطل . موضوعي . ما دام سائغاً . 
الجدل الموضوعي في تقدير الدليل . غير جائز أمام النقض .

القاعدة:
6 - لما كان الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها فى الإثبات ولها أن تأخذ به متى اطمأنت إلى صدقة ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع كما أن لها أن تقدر عدم صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن الاعتراف المعزو إليه انتزع منه بطريق الإكراه أو صدر منه على أثر إجراء باطل بغير معقب عليها ما دامت تقيم تقديرها على أسباب سائغة ، وكانت المحكمة قد خلصت فى استدلال سائغ إلى سلامة الدليل المستمد من اعتراف الطاعن أمام النيابة لما ارتأته من مطابقته للحقيقة والواقع الذى استظهرته من باقى عناصر الدعوى وأدلتها ومن خلوه مما يشوبه وصدوره عن طواعية واختيار فى غير رهبة من رجال الشرطة واطمأنت إلى صحته وسلامته باعتباره دليل مستقلا عن الإجراءات السابقة عليه ومنبت الصلة بها فإن ما يثيره الطاعن من مجادلة فى هذا الشأن ينحل إلى جدل موضوعى فى سلطة المحكمة فى تقدير الأدلة مما لا يجوز الخوض فيه أمام محكمة النقض .

" سنة المكتب الفنى " 47 " رقم الصفحة -987  -   قاعدة رقم – 140-

----------


## hazem mohamed

طعن رقم 4041 لسنة 64 قضائية جلسة 18-1-1996

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

 (2)   إثبات " اعتراف "
- بطلان الاعتراف . لا يحول دون أخذ القاضي بعناصر الإثبات الأخرى المستقلة عنه .

(3) إثبات " اعتراف "
- تقدير أقوال الشهود وصلتها بالاعتراف المدعى ببطلانه . موضوعي . مؤدى ذلك ؟

 (4)  دفوع " الدفع ببطلان الاعتراف "
-  النعى على الحكم بالقصور في الرد على الدفع ببطلان الاعتراف . غير مجد . مادام لم يستند في الإدانة إلى دليل مستمد منه .

القاعدة:
2 -من المقرر أن بطلان الاعتراف لا يحول دون أخذ القاضى بعناصر الإثبات الأخرى المستقلة عنه والمؤدية إلى النتيجة التى أسفر عنها الاعتراف المدعى ببطلانه .


3 -لما كان تقدير أقوال الشهود وتحديد مدى صلتها بالاعتراف هو من شئون محكمة الموضوع تقدره حسبما ينكشف لها من ظروف الدعوى بحيث إذا قدرت أن هذه الأقوال تمت منهم غير متأثرة بالاعتراف المدعى ببطلانه -  كما هو الشأن فى الدعوى المطروحة -  جاز لها الأخذ بها .


4 -لما كان لا جدوى من النعي على الحكم بالقصور فى الرد على الدفع ببطلان اعتراف الطاعن ما دام البين من الواقعة كما صار إثباتها فى الحكم ومن استدلاله أن الحكم لم يستند فى الإدانة إلى دليل مستمد من الاعتراف المدعى ببطلانه وإنما أقام قضاءه على الدليل المستمد من أقوال شهود الإثبات وهو دليل مستقل عن الاعتراف فإن ما يثيره الطاعن فى هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد .



" سنة المكتب الفنى "  47" رقم الصفحة - 98 - قاعدة رقم –13 -    "

----------


## hazem mohamed

طعن رقم 5732 لسنة 63 القضائية جلسة 8-3-1995

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(16)  إثبات  " إعتراف " " شهود"

(20)  إثبات " إعتراف "- استدلال 
-. الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال لمحكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها و قيمتها فى الإثبات

(21)  إثبات " إعتراف "-حكم 
-. عدم التزام المحكمة نص اعتراف المتهم وظاهره لها أن تجزئه وأن تستنبط منه الحقيقة كما كشف عنها .
 ورود الاعتراف على الواقعة بكافة تفاصيلها غير لازم كفاية وروده على وقائع تستنتج المحكمة منها ومن باقى عناصر الدعوى اقتراف الجاني للجريمة
القاعدة:

16- من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تأخذ بأقوال متهم فى حق نفسه وفى حق غيره من المتهمين متى اطمأنت الى صدقها ومطابقتها للواقع ، فإن منازعة الطاعن فى القوة التدليلية لأقوال المحكوم عليه الخامس ، لا تعدو أن تكون جدلاً موضوعيا فى تقدير المحكمة للأدلة القائمة فى الدعوى ، وهو من أطلاقاتها ولا يجوز مصادرتها فيه لدى محكمة النقض . 

20- من المقرر أن الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية عنصر من عناصر الاستدلال التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها وقيمتها فى الاثبات . 


21-  من المقرر أن المحكمة ليست ملزمة فى أخذها باعتراف المتهم ، أن تلتزم نصه وظاهره ، بل لها أن تجزئه وأن تستنبط منه الحقيقة كما كشف عنها ولا يلزم أن يرد الاعتراف على الواقعة بكافة تفاصيلها ، بل يكفى أن يرد على وقائع تستنتج المحكمة منها ومن باقى عناصر الدعوى بكافة الممكنات العقلية والاستنتاجية اقتراف الجانى للجريمة . 

" سنة المكتب الفنى "  46" رقم الصفحة -488  -قاعدة رقم -   -   "

----------


## hazem mohamed

طعن رقم 9837 لسنة 64 قضائية جلسة 14-4-1996

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(3)   إثبات " إتراف "
-  الاعتراف . ماهيته ؟
 حق المحكمة في الأخذ بالاعتراف الصادر من المتهم في أى دور من أدوار التحقيق متى اطمأنت إليه .
 إثارة بطلان الاعتراف لأول مرة أمام النقض . غير مقبول .
القاعدة:
3 -من المقرر أن الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية عنصر من عناصر الاستدلال التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها وقيمتها فى الإثبات ولها فى سبيل ذلك أن تأخذ باعتراف المتهم فى أى دور من أدوار التحقيق متى اطمأنت إلى صدقه ومطابقته للواقع وإن عدل عنه فى مراحل أخرى ، وكان يبين من مطالعة محضر جلسة المحاكمة أن الدفاع عن الطاعن لم يدفع ببطلان الاعتراف الصادر منه ولا بأنه كان وليد إكراه أو تهديد فلا يقبل منه إثارة ذلك لأول مرة لدى محكمة النقض .


" سنة المكتب الفنى " 47 " رقم الصفحة -519  -  قاعدة رقم -  73   -    "

----------

